# wanting too rent pack goats



## lonitamclay (Aug 29, 2009)

my friend email this too me and one of their friends need to rent pack goats 
Hi,
I am looking for someone who would rent packing goats for 4 or 5 days. Do you know of anyone who provides this service in or around Portland,OR ? The idea is to take them on a hiking trip sometime next summer. Thanks for your help.
Greg


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

If your friend is still interested in renting some pack goats PM me as I have a friend who rents goats!


----------

